# 14th International Slipper Orchid Symposium (2011)



## Ernie (Apr 16, 2011)

Just happened to check the slipper symposium site and noticed a date is posted. October 22, 2011. 

http://www.slippersymposium.com/

Not much other info there now, but did find some new pix from the 11th and 13th symposia. 

Hope to see lots of you here in Orlando!


----------



## Brian Monk (Apr 16, 2011)

And what exellent photos they are!!! LOL


----------



## Ernie (May 2, 2011)

Okay, the date is gone now. Stay tuned...


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2011)

I hope it is then because I will be in Orlando that week!


----------



## JeanLux (May 3, 2011)

No access to pics any more  !!! Jean


----------

